
GitHub new design - lin0
https://github.com/github/gitignore
======
wyldfire
The new design, as far as I can tell, is per-user and not per-repo. So this
link does not effectively exhibit the new design.

I could see the new design as my current logged-in user but I saw the old
design when I used incognito mode.

